# Mammoth PRS 7 String Clone Coming My Way!



## Used666 (Oct 1, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...67851-mammoth-prs-27-fret-7-string-clone.html

That'll be on its way to me tomorrow :chris:


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 1, 2008)

very nice!
congrats man, i've always liked that guitar


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats! Very badass!


----------



## PeteLaramee (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats! I saw Paul Reed Smith at a benefit last weekend and he said they are currently working on the "Munky" 7-string production model.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 1, 2008)

looks great


----------



## Harry (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats!
Looks awesome.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 1, 2008)

PeteLaramee said:


> Congrats! I saw Paul Reed Smith at a benefit last weekend and he said they are currently working on the "Munky" 7-string production model.



 WHAT!? "Munky" from Korn?


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 1, 2008)

We need some action pics of that Mammoth!! An epic picstory...

7 string PRS production sig model for Munky.... I'm guessing he's no longer with Ibanez?


----------



## petereanima (Oct 1, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> 7 string PRS production sig model for Munky.... I'm guessing he's no longer with Ibanez?



 -> CLICK!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 1, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> WHAT!? "Munky" from Korn?



Yes.













If they end up making that exact model, Matt is going to be in a LOT of trouble... however if they make it and it has a $3K+ pricetag like I'm thinking they would, maybe I'll be smart enough to steer clear!  That thing would be PERFECT though.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 1, 2008)

petereanima said:


> -> CLICK!



I've seen that thread before - i'm actually wondering if it's finally official or not. They've still got him listed as an endorser on the Ibanez site.


----------



## twiztedchild (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow.  Thats all I can really say about him using a 7 string PRS.




But This is an interesting pic:


----------



## ledzep4eva (Oct 1, 2008)

PeteLaramee said:


> Congrats! I saw Paul Reed Smith at a benefit last weekend and he said they are currently working on the "Munky" 7-string production model.





*excited*


----------



## blackout (Oct 1, 2008)

Thats a sweet looking prs clone. Is it me though, or are those pickups too close together?


----------



## sakeido (Oct 1, 2008)

blackout said:


> Thats a sweet looking prs clone. Is it me though, or are those pickups too close together?



They guitar has 27 straight frets and the neck has been moved out a bit to improve access.. the pickups couldn't be any further apart than they are


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 1, 2008)

If Munky switches to PRS and they make a sig. model for him, my bank account is fucked once again. My Custom22 is my favorite guitar by far and i could only imagine a 7 string version. That thing will sound huge!!


----------



## Used666 (Oct 1, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> We need some action pics of that Mammoth!! An epic picstory...
> 
> 7 string PRS production sig model for Munky.... I'm guessing he's no longer with Ibanez?



There will be plenty of pix im sure


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 1, 2008)

Used666 said:


> There will be plenty of pix im sure



Be sure to take some of the back and the back of the neck too, please!  Those were sparse, it was just a bunch of the top!


----------



## Randy (Oct 1, 2008)

Mmmmm... 

So I take it the Interceptor is on hold? Either way... great choice and PLEASE... tons of pics.


----------



## Used666 (Oct 1, 2008)

It was an Intrepid  and ya i missed the cut off date 

Next time people need to buy more of my spam


----------



## Randy (Oct 1, 2008)

I misspoke. BTW, I might be in the market for an X2N next week sometime if it's still available. 

/offtopic


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Oct 1, 2008)

damn what a hot guitar


----------



## technomancer (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats, nice score 

I would get excited about the PRS, but my gut says it's just going to be another crappy SE model and not a Cu24 7 or anything cool like that.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 1, 2008)

Fuck me that's a sweet ass guitar! Gorgeous colour too.


----------



## blackout (Oct 2, 2008)

sakeido said:


> They guitar has 27 straight frets and the neck has been moved out a bit to improve access.. the pickups couldn't be any further apart than they are


Oh I see. Whats stopping them from putting the bridge and bridge pickup further towards the bottom of the guitar? Or would that just make it an undesired scale length? I only really know the true basics of guitar construction you see...


----------



## Harry (Oct 2, 2008)

^Moving the bridge would change the scale length and moving the bridge pickup further back might introduce undesirable brightness into the sound.


----------



## Used666 (Oct 3, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Congrats, nice score
> 
> I would get excited about the PRS, but my gut says it's just going to be another crappy SE model and not a Cu24 7 or anything cool like that.



Ya my guess would it would be introduced into the SE line as well. Lame.

Tomorrow she arrives


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 3, 2008)

i arrived


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 3, 2008)

Yay Max is here!


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 3, 2008)

wooooo


----------

